# 2005 Ford F250 SD w/ XBlade Plow problem



## Sundance (Dec 6, 2004)

We just took possession of our 2005 Ford F250 Super Duty truck and had the dealer take care of having the plow and cap installed for us prior to pick up. We ordered the Fisher XBlade plow without knowing that they do not come with Plow Shoes, or even available as an accessory. They only make Curb Shoes. We wrote to Fisher Co. and asked if any of their other plow shoes could be retrofitted to the XBlade. Response was short and negative. They claim the angle of the blade will not allow use of plow shoes. Our dealer is currently working with the manufacturer to remedy this problem. We are researching on our own to see if anyone 'out there' has suggestions on whether there is a type of plow shoe that we could retrofit to our XBlade plow. We are capable of modifying it ourselves, if need be, but we don't want to touch the new plow yet in case it has to be returned for another style that has plow shoes. We use the plow primarily for our large circular driveway and our workplace parking lot which both consist of gravel....not blacktop. Any help will be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Try here under Fisher then shoes and parts as they have the weld on shoe brackets and shoes to. Your dealer should have told you about that though.

http://www.rustrepair.com/app2/onlinecat.htm?r=ds&p=sn


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

I'm guessing that you've had previous positive results from using plow shoes on gravel?

I've never had them help any at all. That goes for Meyer and Boss. I only have a few gravel drives. Neither of them would ever warrant the time it takes to install shoes just to remove them for the next job.

I'm pretty good at getting a feel for the stones, and floating over them.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

My shoes are always on (and I have never lost one either) but I do vary the amount of spacers on them to control the amount of contact they have or weight they support


----------



## raptorman03 (Mar 1, 2004)

why dont you drop it and raise it up just a little? That should work just fine!!!


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

raptorman03 said:


> why dont you drop it and raise it up just a little? That should work just fine!!!


Raising and dropping the plow is no sub for shoes if you need them for some reason. This is not a 20 ton dozer with accurate blade height control.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

Not to turn this into a shoes/no shoes thread.....

But shoes IMO are used when plowing roads. When you want to space the cutting edge up 1" or so to avoid manhole covers, etc.

Are you guys saying that you've had positive experience using them to plow stone driveways?


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

TLS said:


> Not to turn this into a shoes/no shoes thread.....
> 
> But shoes IMO are used when plowing roads. When you want to space the cutting edge up 1" or so to avoid manhole covers, etc.
> 
> Are you guys saying that you've had positive experience using them to plow stone driveways?


He asked how to put shoes on not if he needed them. I do a few very long gravel lanes and I would not even try them without shoes because you will do a half a$$ job without them.


----------



## TLS (Jan 31, 2000)

And I was just making sure he wasn't just assuming that shoes work on gravel. I don't know the experience level of some members on here. 

In MY experience, they DON'T work "better" enough to warrant their installation and removal.


----------



## DJC (Jun 29, 2003)

raptorman03 said:


> why dont you drop it and raise it up just a little? That should work just fine!!!


Fisher is smart and knows that 99% of people don't use shoe's. I know I never put them on a plow and so does many other's


----------



## lakeeffect (Nov 17, 2002)

The new for this season curb shoes from Fisher are a curb/wear shoe, they space the blade up about 3/4". They just started shipping in October. Thats what I have on my X Blade.


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

TLS said:


> And I was just making sure he wasn't just assuming that shoes work on gravel. I don't know the experience level of some members on here.
> 
> In MY experience, they DON'T work "better" enough to warrant their installation and removal.


Not been mine experiance at all, I set them to about 1/2 to 3/4 inch clearance of cutting edge (when resting on a hard surface) and with mushroom headed shoes it works pretty good on gravel together with a tripedge plow. I have done more than a few of them too over the years.


----------



## Foxfire (Sep 25, 2003)

*Shoes*

Until the ground freezes nothing will stop the gravel from being pushed around !!!


----------



## Tarkus (Nov 19, 2004)

Foxfire said:


> Until the ground freezes nothing will stop the gravel from being pushed around !!!


It you are shoeless for sure and if gravel is too thick a layer it can be tuff too but it is fr easier with good shoes on set about as high as they go than trying to do it without them frozen of not. I have done this for a lot of years even though I general try to avoid gravel lots.


----------



## Arc Burn (Oct 21, 2002)

Fisher part #28367 is what your looking for,you can find it on their website.It's different than the original curb shoe they offered and as mentioned they just came out this season.


----------

